# Cooking with wine



## JoP (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi fellow Winemakers and fine food lovers,
I don't know if there is already a subject like this, I'm kind of new to the forum, but just in case I'm starting a new discussion.
I assume that many of you cook or enjoy food cooked with wine, I do too and I would like to start a discussion about the subject, including recipes and Ways to use wine in cooking.
Looking forward to your input.
Cheers!
John


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 4, 2020)

I cook with wine all the time, sometimes I even put it in the dish.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 4, 2020)

I keep a bottle of el-cheapo sherry next to my stove (~$11 for 1.5L). I use it often for deglazing and for braising. It has a hint of sweetness that helps with bitter or salty foods. I use it in place of the traditional white wine for the first step in making risotto. In fact, while looking for the picture below, I came across this page which sums up my thoughts perfectly: Why I Always Have a Bottle of Sherry in My Kitchen


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 4, 2020)

Other than that, I use wine in the usual ways, principally reduction sauces and braising liquids. I use white wine to add some acid for, say, braised greens or shrimp dishes. White wine for steaming mussels in garlic is almost a law of nature! Red wine for a pan/reduction sauce for steak or for braising a wintry stew.

Another good use is _beurre blanc_ or _beurre rouge__._ These sauces are SOOO easy to make, and so delicious.

Personally, I do not like the way that red *kit* wines turn out in cooking. The acid seems off to me upon reduction. I will still use one for a splash of red wine, but no longer for the base in a reduction or braise.


----------



## JoP (Oct 5, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Other than that, I use wine in the usual ways, principally reduction sauces and braising liquids. I use white wine to add some acid for, say, braised greens or shrimp dishes. White wine for steaming mussels in garlic is almost a law of nature! Red wine for a pan/reduction sauce for steak or for braising a wintry stew.
> 
> Another good use is _beurre blanc_ or _beurre rouge__._ These sauces are SOOO easy to make, and so delicious.
> 
> Personally, I do not like the way that red *kit* wines turn out in cooking. The acid seems off to me upon reduction. I will still use one for a splash of red wine, but no longer for the base in a reduction or braise.


Great, it looks like we are up to a good start.
I admire and share your enthusiasm in exploring and enjoying the great flavors and aromas wine can bring to a dish.
As you mentioned, the possibilities are almost endless:
Marinating, brazing, deglazing, adding to hearty stews, reductions, poaching fruit etc.
One of the subjects people bring up some times is the type or Quality of wine to be used.
In my opinion the only wine you should use in cooking is what you would drink as well.
It shouldn’t be the most expensive or exquisite you have in your cellar, just a decent wine that will impart a good flavor to your dish.
And, never used what is called “cooking wine”.
I use white wine for chicken, steamed mussels or clams, fish stock for cioppino or Bouillabaisse.
For deglazing I often use Dry Vermouth from Trader Joes, it adds flavor without too much acidity if that is what you want.
A great dish I found in an old cook book and make often, is a Riesling chicken stew with mushrooms and caramelized pearl onions.
A good Riesling for it is a semisweet one from Germany, you can get from Trader Joe’s as well.
I also use Marsala for chicken or pork tenderloin, another inexpensive and versatile Trader Joes item.
Two of my favorite red wine dishes are Coq Au Vin and Beef Bourguignon
, by one of my favorite chefs.
What I did try, but I was disappointed with, is Sauerbraten.
I had it in German restaurant and it was very good.
The recipes I found on the net and some books claim to be authentic German recipes, but there some significant differences in the amount and type of wine they use.
Some use red wine only, some use a combination of red wine and Port, some use white wine, some don’t use wine at all, only vinegar.
So, I’m still looking for that great recipe.
Cheers!
John


----------



## winemaker81 (Oct 6, 2020)

I buy Carlo Rossi Burgundy and Chablis in the 4 liter jugs, decanting each into five 750 ml and one 375 ml screwcap bottles for use. The jugs add to my wine making collection. These wines are very average with no off flavors, are good for cooking, and are drinkable if I have nothing else open while cooking. [Jug wines define "average", typically having no serious faults and nothing that makes them exceptional.]

Both wines are good for marinades -- yesterday's grilled chicken marinade was white wine, a bit of lemon juice, oil, salt, Herbes de Provence, and a heaping spoon of minced garlic. I'll use reds for chicken as well when I want a heavier dish. and white for beef when it was what I had on hand.

A lot of my recipes are recorded on my *cooking site*.

My wife loves chicken (or pork) Marsala, so I purchase a bottle sporadically. The cheap American knockoffs work, but real Marsala, even the cheapest, tastes better.

I'm going to take Paul's advice and get a bottle of sherry. I don't care for the taste of the knockoffs, but for boiling in a pan? They work just fine.

*TIP:* Get a *vacu-vin*. I have been using mine to keep wines fresh on the counter for many years. I find the vacuum fails after 4 or 5 days, so it's necessary to re-pump every few, but I use enough wine in cooking that it's not an issue.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 6, 2020)

winemaker81 said:


> I buy Carlo Rossi Burgundy and Chablis in the 4 liter jugs, decanting each into five 750 ml and one 375 ml screwcap bottles for use.



That is a great idea!


----------



## winemaker81 (Oct 6, 2020)

I need to look for jug wine in 2 and 3 liter jugs, as I need smaller bottles for topup. When throwing half a bottle of wine into each dish, a gallon of wine goes rather quickly .....

BTW - for the 4 liter jugs, I throw out the screw caps and use plastic ones I get at my LHBS. The screw caps rust over time and the plastic seals well.

Unfortunately the 750 & 375 ml bottles don't always have the same pattern, so I re-use the original caps until I turn the bottle upside down and it leaks. At that point, it's recycling time.


----------



## Snafflebit (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a lot of white vermouth and I can drink only so many martinis. I did not consider cooking with it. Pan seared pork loin chops in vermouth cream sauce tonight!


----------



## Evonne Millier (Sep 13, 2022)

Cooking will become a pleasure by adding wine to your dishes. Many chefs affirm that wine is the necessary ingredient for delicious meat, seafood, pasta, and even salads. 
I love cooking sweet potato casserole with wine for Thanksgiving day. Chardonnay from Sicily is the perfect match for potatoes and meat. But you can use a riper wine if you want a stronger flavor. 
All things considered, wine and cooking are the best combinations for an irresistible dinner.


----------



## CDrew (Sep 13, 2022)

cmason1957 said:


> I cook with wine all the time, sometimes I even put it in the dish.



Haha. This is a famous quote supposedly from Julia Child.



sour_grapes said:


> Other than that, I use wine in the usual ways, principally reduction sauces and braising liquids. I use white wine to add some acid for, say, braised greens or shrimp dishes. White wine for steaming mussels in garlic is almost a law of nature! Red wine for a pan/reduction sauce for steak or for braising a wintry stew.
> 
> Another good use is _beurre blanc_ or _beurre rouge__._ These sauces are SOOO easy to make, and so delicious.
> 
> Personally, I do not like the way that red *kit* wines turn out in cooking. The acid seems off to me upon reduction. I will still use one for a splash of red wine, but no longer for the base in a reduction or braise.



I agree. Wine is an unparalleled deglazing liquid leading to quick sauces and general goodness. I do not use wine for cooking I don't like though, so no cheap stuff. Just the less expensive stuff! I've never tried a kit, so cannot comment on that. But braised food is one of the great secrets of the world. So our moms, making pot roast in 1968 had it right! But mine would have never thought to use wine as the liquid.


----------

